# Whose Gypsy Vanner foal is this?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw this picture of a darling foal on some thread, copied it and now have painted it, and I can't remember whose baby he is! If you recognize him, let me know.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bump shove push


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I dont know who's foal, but thats an amazing painting!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

He's mineee! Haha, no, I wish. He's adorable. That painting is gorgeous though  Do you sell them or do them for free?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's such a cutie


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow you are a really good painter...


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow that's really nice! Great Job


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So, I guess he's an orphan. I do do paintings, and I usually try to do them on commission, meaning you pay me.. But my price is really reasonable.
Look at my other thread, "Imagine your horse here" for other examples of my work. I would like nothing more than to do YOUR horse.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> So, I guess he's an orphan. I do do paintings, and I usually try to do them on commission, meaning you pay me.. But my price is really reasonable.
> Look at my other thread, "Imagine your horse here" for other examples of my work. I would like nothing more than to do YOUR horse.


How much do you charge? How big is the painting? I love your work! Do you send the original by mail?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cloud kisser, I will PM you. I have seen your pinto horse and he/she would be really fun to do!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Not mine! He's super cute tho!


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

I did a search for "gypsy vanner", wanting to see any threads discussing the breed... I saw this, and also opened another thread where I think I found your answer. The user Nakota posted the picture of this foal.
Just thought I'd let you know so you could contact them!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

That is my little filly. Her name is Creek Run Farm Emma, or Emma. The original pic. on this forum is here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/lets-see-those-gypsy-vanners-gypsy-56561/
Great work you do!!!!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Imaginethat, for letting her know.


----------

